# Hello to everyone from Stockport!!



## Emma35 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello Im Emma, I breed Blue, Silver and soon will have lilac (just had 3 born in my last 2 litters!!) My gorgeous adults are from morning-star 

I also have a breeding trio of texels.

Im new to mouse breeding on the genetics side of things anyway! Im mainly a breeder of leopard geckos but I do enjoy breeding mice aswell, I have always had mice since i was a child and i bred a few mice last year and decided to stop, but then i fell in love with morning-stars blues and silvers and had to start up again!!

Anyway not much to say about me really Just i love blues!!

Oh and im after some siamese and himalayan if anyone has any for sale :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome to the forum!

you should check out the monthly contest - I know you like taking mousey photos! :lol:

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=9483


----------



## Emma35 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks morning-star

I know Ive sent you a few lol any of those any good for the comp :lol: or should i start getting ready for a good photoshoot


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

The theme for the contest this month is winter. (the photo has to be related to that theme) The deadline is the 23rd. -if you click the link I provided in the last post it'll give you more info


----------



## Emma35 (Jan 12, 2012)

I know silly me, I clicked the link after I had replied to you!! doh!

Me not simples really lol just having a dopey day!!! :roll:


----------

